# FSH 9.4



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Ladies, Just seen my consultant for the first time and was told that my FSH 9.4 and that I need to have an ultrasound scan. I'm 32. Has anyone had similar experience? Worried that this is serious, was too overwhelmed to ask consultant. Thanks xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when family, friends and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Daisy

Don't panic. I had an FSH of 9.5 and I freaked out thinking it was bad but it's fine. I had to have an ultrasound too, it's all just protocol. They wouldn't refer us until we had loads of blood tests, chlymiddia (I can't spell it!!) test, HSG, ultrasound, etc!! They all came back fine and then we got referred to the clinic. There are a lot of hoops to jump through but you get there in the end! Good luck xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Dear Sickofwaiting,
Thanks so much for your reassurance, feel less stressed about it now! Having the ultrasound on Monday and then finalising my protocol the same day. DH has already had his SSR so I guess we are almost ready to get started properly. Wishing you lots of luck with your ICSI,
Daisy xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

It's hard not to panic at everything, I cried my eyes out when I thought 9.5 was bad but it's not. My clinic also did an AMH test (not sure exactly what it is but they use that as a better indicator of ovarian reserve) anyway my AMH was fine, so there was no reason for me to worry. I'm sure you will be fine  good luck with your ultrasound, and with your ICSI treatment. X


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi, not sure what my AMH was, I have copies of all the blood results somewhere so will have to check this out. I seem to turn into a complete wreck as soon as I get to the clinic and forget everything! I'm usually the calm collected one. As for crying, I can't seem to stop at the moment, my boss bought me a hot chocolate at work Friday and I had to excuse myself to blub in private, awkward! Haven't even started treatment yet oh dear! Everything is crossed for you sickofwaiting xx


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

I can't remember what my AMH is either! I know what you mean about the crying. I used to cry in the toilet at work all the time. It's awful! I literally just cried on the bus! Do not feel in control of my emotions at all. I cry at most things anyway so it's particularly bad now. It will be ok in the end - must try and be positive! x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey hun, what stage are you in your treatment, if you don't mind me asking? I actually work in a very male dominated environment and am the lone female on the team so very worried about getting upset at work. I was in a meeting last Thursday with one other female colleague who is pregnant, the men were staring at her like she was an alien, very worried what their response to me will be if I am blessed with a BFP in the near future. And I agree, we do have to stay positive, block out all the medical poking and prodding and think of the end result. Xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't mind you asking at all  I am on day 4 of stims - got egg collection scheduled for 18th, fingers crossed. To be honest, emotionally I've generally been ok during treatment (except for yesterday when I was really tired and grumpy!) - I personally found it harder waiting, trying to conceive, wondering what will happen, how long you will have to wait etc, and watching people get pregnant around me. I feel good now that I am actually doing something positive. It must be hard working in a male dominated environment, men just don't get it do they! I got to a point last year where I couldn't take the stress of work and ttc and a 4 hour commute every day and I quit my job... looking back I think I was on the verge of a breakdown. It's so hard to cope with everything and pretend there's nothing wrong in front of people at work. I've never been very good at hiding my feelings, i think people did wonder what was going on. 

You are right, all the prodding and poking will be worth it, and I keep thinking, when I am pregnant/in labour I will be used to people poking around down there so it won't be as scary!!! x


----------



## hellsbells12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just to let you know my fsh was same as yours, am now mother of twins after ivf. I responded just fine to the drugs. 9.4 really isn't bad.


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Hellsbells12, thank you for the encouragement and congrats on your twins. I'm sure they are absolutely cherished.

Sickofwaiting, hope all is going well with your stims and you are being well looked after at home. Completely understand about having to pretend all is fine at work, although my DH and I have been together for nearly 11 years we only got married a year ago. This means I have had a year of people asking if I'm pregnant yet and telling me to get a move on. I think you probably did the right thing quitting your job if it was causing so much stress. 

Just to give a quick update had my ultrasound Monday, was told my ovaries are small and that it would mean we might not get many eggs  we are planning to start the short protocol in late October. 
Managed to see the occupational health dr who was really supportive and is writing to my overall manager with advice about changing my duties. I spoke to my boss this evening who was also really kind and said he would help with all he could at work. But the best bit was being able to break the news to my mum, have a big cuddle and just talk about it.  
Feel like my emotions have gone berserk but feeling positive now. 
Hope you are both well, thanks again for the support
Daisy xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

It's horrible when people keep asking you when you are going to have a baby. Someone (who has a baby!) asked us a few months before we started our treatment and it was so awkward I didn't know what to say, but I just went to the toilet and cried! Nosy parkers why can't they mind their own business! People just don't think do they? The thing is that this person had actually had a lot of problems conceiving too so you would think they would know better! Generally people we know well don't ask us, I think they know something is going on. We've been together for 15 years, married for 4 and i've always been broody... 

I am sorry to hear about your ovaries, but it is quality over quantity so I think you have every reason to be positive!    Not long to wait until you start, how exciting! That's great that you spoke to your boss and he is being supportive, that will make a massive difference. When I was still in my old job I told my boss about our problems and how I felt really stressed doing the commute and trying to cope with everything and he offered me the chance to go freelance, which has made a huge impact on how I feel and how I can cope with all this. Great that you talked to your mum about it, personally I found it so much easier after telling a few people, it was like a weight off my shoulders, because it's like you're walking round with a big secret and worrying about it constantly. 

I had my first scan yesterday and my follicles are growing! but not too fast which is good. The clinic have upped my dose a bit (apparently thats normal) and going back friday for another scan. Feeling ok apart from headaches and tiredness! It's getting exciting now, as my egg collection is next weds (if all goes to plan!)

Hang in there, we will all get through this! x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi sickofwaiting, great news about your follicles!   hope your scan went well today. You must be counting the days until your egg collection, I'm excited about starting my protocol in October so you must be about to burst with excitement now!

You are absolutely right when you said it felt like a big worrying secret before you told anyone, I felt so cut off from my mum as we talk about everything and I felt like I was distancing myself from her, which upset me even more. Now I've told her I feel so much better and alot more calmer. 

Talking about people who are insensitive, I got married the same day as a girl at work and had to put up with comments like 'she got married the same day as you and she's already 4months pregnant'! had to bite my tongue at the time to point out that we had only been married for just under 3months. obviously maths wasnt this girls strong point but cried my eyes out that night. Now I keep getting pics of the baby shoved in my face. Really doesn't help when I'm so broody I cry at the kid in the mueller fruit corner yogurt advert who says 'got my blueberries'. I know pathetic! was so glad when they took it off tv.

Hope the headaches are getting easier, sending you lots of positive vibes. 
Daisy xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Daisy

Thanks for your kind wishes, headaches are actually much better now! Am worrying the drugs aren't working now though! Can't win. My scan on Friday was ok but my follicles are growing quite slowly so my egg collection will probably be put back.. I don't mind as long as they keep growing and I get there eventually! But nerve wracking but the nurse said its nothing to worry about. Going back on Monday for another scan. 

Speaking of crying at adverts - an advert for a clear blue ovulation kit just came on and I cried and yelled at the TV!! They make it sound so easy and straightforward! Grr!! 

Hope you're feeling ok and having a nice weekend. Where will you be having your treatment? Xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Hun,
Really glad the headaches are better, think its natural at this stage to be a bundle of nerves. Really hope your scan goes well tomorrow and gives you good news, will be thinking of you. 

I'm living in Surrey, where abouts are you?
My weekend has been nice thank you although a little difficult as my DH injured himself and is on crutches. It was also my bday a few days back so I was naughty today and treated myself to a glass of wine, so sick of trying to drink 2litres of water a day! 
Let me know how you get on with your scan. Take care
Daisy xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Daisy

I had my scan today and it was really good!! I have lots of follicles and they are growing nicely and my womb lining is thickening up!  
Feeling so happy and positive at the moment! Going back weds for another scan then they will decide if egg collection will be Friday or next Monday. 

I live in Brighton, so not far from you! Having treatment at The Agora in Hove. Sorry to hear about your husband being on crutches, what a nightmare! Poor thing. I think it's absolutely fine to have a glass of wine every now and then, to be honest a few weeks before I started treatment I went to a wedding abroad and I drank loads... I'm not drinking now, but I personally don't think it's that bad to drink occasionally and I find I am keeping sane by carrying on life as normal, eating the same things, with a few added fruits and veg, drinking a couple of cups of tea a day, and eating chocolate every now and then! The only thing I am doing differently is drinking loads of water, which like you say, you get a bit sick of!! I am so bored of going to the toilet every 2 minutes.!

Nice chatting, it's good to have someone to talk to who understands how hard IF is! 

Kat
xx


----------

